# Tulsa (Sapulpa) to Oklahoma City train



## Dengor55 (Feb 23, 2016)

I remember reading a while back about a Tulsa (Sapulpa) to Oklahoma City train. I did some web surfing, but was unable to find any current information about it.

I will be in Oklahoma City in a few months and am interested in riding it.

Is it still operating? If so, please let me know who is operating it so I can contact them.


----------



## jis (Feb 23, 2016)

Dengor55 said:


> I remember reading a while back about a Tulsa (Sapulpa) to Oklahoma City train. I did some web surfing, but was unable to find any current information about it.
> 
> I will be in Oklahoma City in a few months and am interested in riding it.
> 
> Is it still operating? If so, please let me know who is operating it so I can contact them.


As far as I know it has never really operated except a few trial runs. It has been rumored that it might start operating more regularly sometime later this year, but everything has gone pretty silent of late.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 23, 2016)

jis is correct; it ran for only a couple-three weekends on a trial basis (and sold out hard across the board). But as feared nothing more has come from it.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 23, 2016)

The proposed service is known as the Eastern Flyer but there does not appear to be any recent/updated information about it.


----------



## cbustrains (Feb 23, 2016)

If I recall correctly, I believe that the Eastern Flyer got delayed once Iowa Pacific won the Hoosier State service. I can't seem to find the article that I remember but here's one link that talks about why it was delayed: http://www.tulsaworld.com/opinion/readersforum/bob-d-rounsavell-is-the-passenger-train-just-around-the/article_d6e71b71-09fd-5396-8a0b-8dd833b4d436.html


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 24, 2016)

If true, that probably points to the fact the IP is short of equipment to run the service.


----------



## mlanoue (Feb 24, 2016)

This group is a good way to keep up-to-date on The Eastern Flyer.

https://www.facebook.com/friendsofpassengerrail/?fref=ts

It is true that right now not much is happening. In fact, they are becoming concerned about the Heartland Flyer even making through the year.


----------



## jis (Feb 24, 2016)

Yup. We will get a first hand experience with the alleged numerous private operators that are itching to jump in to start running the Heartland Flyer when TX and OK stop subsidies for it.  Afterall, everything outside the NEC is wildly profitable but for the goofy Amtrak accounting, right?


----------



## jis (Aug 6, 2019)

Here is the latest on this on again, off again venture.... the news is not good:

https://oklahoman.com/article/56379...-rail-service-linking-oklahoma-city-and-tulsa


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 7, 2019)

Is there something sacred about using Stillwater Central trackage? How about an extension on the BNSF to Perry, then east to Tulsa?


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> Is there something sacred about using Stillwater Central trackage? How about an extension on the BNSF to Perry, then east to Tulsa?


Access to the trackage. Stillwater is state trackage leased to the outfit and hence easy to get access to. BNSF not so much, without paying a King's ransom that is.


----------



## Eric S (Aug 7, 2019)

I think there was also some sort of stipulation in the agreement with ODOT that Stillwater Central had to allow/support/facilitate a trial of passenger service.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 8, 2019)

This is no loss. It was a weird arrangement that involved bus transfers at both ends. It was headed for failure.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Aug 8, 2019)

MikefromCrete said:


> This is no loss. It was a weird arrangement that involved bus transfers at both ends. It was headed for failure.



I agree. A few dozen miles separates Del City–Sapulpa from being Oklahoma City–Tulsa, but it is MUCH different.
Intrastate non-automobile transportation needs a clear vision from the state DOT, and sadly, ODOT has had little chutzpah to build anything other than roads.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 11, 2019)

MikefromCrete said:


> This is no loss. It was a weird arrangement that involved bus transfers at both ends. It was headed for failure.



Yes, thanks. I forgot to mention that. It was a non-starter from the beginning, I think.


----------

